# I have decided to build a Tiny House



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

The lumber arrived this morning. I have spent most of the day lugging it to an adjacent meadow. The tiny house will be 12 by 16. It will be big enough to hold me, my ego, my memories and a lotta stuff to make chili. It will be a joyous place. Three days ago I on-lined a $59 Sanyo digital camera from WalMart. When it arrives I will take pictures. (And on my 2,000th post, I will aim it at myself). I want to name my tiny house because I like to name things. I am thinking of either The Love Shack, because I really like the B52s, or Boehner's Buttondowns, because I would like to memorialize the inanity of that thread.

I will keep you posted.


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

Peak and Pine said:


> The tiny house will be 12 by 16.


In Texas, that's a two hole outhouse.

Damn, but you are one crazy dude. Good luck.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

smujd said:


> In Texas, that's a two hole outhouse.


I am aware of that, which is why the Tiny House is being built in Maine.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

When it's done, you and I can celebrate with a four-pack of berry-blaster wine coolers.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

I will look forward to that. The idea of hootch at the finish may carry me through this.


----------



## JDC (Dec 2, 2006)

smujd said:


> In Texas, that's a two hole outhouse.





Peak and Pine said:


> I am aware of that, which is why the Tiny House is being built in Maine.


In San Francisco it's a 3-bedroom condo.

A few weeks ago I saw an all-time low on Craigslist, a guy was advertising his house for rent, except for one bedroom where he would continue to live. Here, have two pieces of cake buddy.


----------



## nick.mccann (May 3, 2009)

I really want to build a house. I had no one to teach me how to fix and build things growing up. Good luck!


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Thank you.

I too had no one to teach me stuff growing up, which is why I want to build a Tiny House. In my Tiny House I will appear very large and grown up, something I've not been able to achieve in a full-size house, or on here for that matter.


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

smujd said:


> In Texas, that's a two hole outhouse.
> 
> Damn, but you are one crazy dude. Good luck.


I believe that says something about the quantity of the product in Texas, and the size of the delivery systems. YEEEE-HAHHH!

Peak, if I'd paid attention when my Dad, the craftsman, tried to teach me stuff, I could've gone up and we could've moved you in in a week...alas, I concluded in my adolescent wisdom that I didn't need "tradesman" skills, I'd just pay people to do those things, and boy have I ever! Best of luck


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Peak and Pine said:


> I want to name my tiny house because I like to name things.


Suggestions:

1.The Temple
2. The Folly
3. The Gazebo


----------



## CRMW (Nov 7, 2009)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Suggestions:
> 
> 1.The Temple
> 2. The Folly
> 3. The Gazebo


To Tie into the forum
4. The Closet


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Suggestions:
> 
> 1.The Temple
> 2. The Folly
> 3. The Gazebo





CRMW said:


> To Tie into the forum
> 4. The Closet


Thank you both. I will salt those ideas away. I am currently favoring Tiny House Of The Rising Sun.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Peak and Pine said:


> I am currently favoring Tiny House Of The Rising Sun.


Little House on the Prarie


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

phyrpowr said:


> Peak, if I'd paid attention when my Dad, the craftsman, tried to teach me stuff, I could've gone up and we could've moved you in in a week...


.

O that you had. My situation was a little different. My mother was a tailor. She sewed my old blue jeans. My father was a gambling man. Down in New Orleans. This somewhat influences my desire to call the tiny house The Tiny House Of The Rising Sun.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Little House on the Prarie


There are no prairies in Maine, partner (nor in Sweden probably, so you're not to be faulted for the lousy spelling)

Names are not the prime task this morning. When light breaks in about an hour I will go to the meadow and lay the four corner stones for tiny house. I spent most of Sunday siting it. Here, over there, down there, up here, no there, too close to that oak? Fun. Capitol F. It's settled now: on a slight slope with the walls aligned to the compass, which I found, my BSA one, in a trunk.

48° & dark


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Peak and Pine said:


> There are no prairies in Maine, partner (nor in Sweden probably, so you're not to be faulted for the lousy spelling)


I knew dat! 

But there was me thinking your "Rrising sun" name had more to do with you being in Maine and thus catching some of the first rays to hit the US of A


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Peak and Pine said:


> 48° [/SIZE]


By de way, wass dat in Europeanski? About 10 degress C?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Will your "Tiny House" arise from one of those kits sold by Jay Shaffer's company, www.tumbleweedhouses.com? Is it intended to become your primary residence or perhaps a place, to which you might escape occasionally to be alone with your thoughts...a "man cave" of sorts?


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Nah.

I have seen Shaffer's site tho. Bleepity, bleep, bleep, bleep. And they're on wheels. And he will build you one for $45,997. I'm getting whoozy picturing myself driving a $45,997 shack down I-95 headed for a Red Sox game. But thank you for your suggestion.

Have only had seven cups of coffee so far this morning so I'm not quite jived enough to tell you how much I dislike the phrase _man cave_. But thank you for the grimace.

Outside of those objections, I really liked your post. Keep 'em coming.


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

House of horrors 
Silent hill
The GOP
loony bin
Motel Hello 
The crap shack (Similar to "the crab shack")

Some names I thought of on the man cave thread:
The Legion of Doom.
Fortress of Solitude


----------



## VictorRomeo (Sep 11, 2009)

I have a shed. It's about the same size. I like my shed. It's called "My Shed". It's where tinker with my bikes and take broken things to be mended. I also have a more spacious garage, but prefer My Shed. In my shed, I have a kettle for tea and a fridge for beer. In the corner by largish window I have an old brown leather wingback armchair - where I take tea and drink beer while reading car magazines and brochures. I have quite a collection!

I hope your Tiny House brings you as much pleasure as My Shed brings me. As for a name? How about Pine's Peak?


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

VictorRomeo said:


> I have a shed. It's about the same size. I like my shed. It's called "My Shed". It's where tinker with my bikes and take broken things to be mended. I also have a more spacious garage, but prefer My Shed. In my shed, I have a kettle for tea and a fridge for beer. In the corner by largish window I have an old brown leather wingback armchair - where I take tea and drink beer while reading car magazines and brochures. I have quite a collection!
> 
> I hope your Tiny House brings you as much pleasure as My Shed brings me. As for a name? * How about Pine's Peak?*


Or, Peaky Pines?


----------



## Apatheticviews (Mar 21, 2010)

I'm not sure that 12x16 could hold both me and my ego.

Go old school on the name. Pine's Arms (like on Sanford & Son).


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

Peak and Pine said:


> .
> 
> O that you had. My situation was a little different. My mother was a tailor. She sewed my old blue jeans. My father was a gambling man. Down in New Orleans. This somewhat influences my desire to call the tiny house The Tiny House Of The Rising Sun.


Or House of the Falling IQ. Go for it, in any event.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Peak and Pine said:


> ...
> Have only had seven cups of coffee so far this morning so I'm not quite jived enough to tell you how much I dislike the phrase _man cave_. But thank you for the grimace.
> 
> Outside of those objections, I really liked your post. Keep 'em coming.


LOL. What do you mean, you don't like the term 'man cave'(!)? I believe it was Mark Twain who said, "A man cannot be comfortable, without his own approval" and what better place is there to seek such approval, other than in our own space...our "Man Cave!" Indeed, a fellow named Sam Martin has written an entire book entitled, Man space: A Primal Guide To Marking Your Territory."  Could there be a better place for reaffirming our belief in self? :icon_scratch:


----------



## mjc (Nov 11, 2009)

8 x 12 was as large as I could go without a building permit... not my real house, though, just a playhouse...

   

- Mike


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

mjc said:


> 8 x 12 was as large as I could go without a building permit... not my real house, though, just a playhouse...


Building permit, what's that?

Very nice place, Mike. Did you do it yourself, with the help of that 3' high individual?


----------



## mjc (Nov 11, 2009)

Peak and Pine said:


> Building permit, what's that?


Long story... but trust me, if you have neighbours, don't play games with the rules... Get a permit if one is required.



> Very nice place, Mike. Did you do it yourself, with the help of that 3' high individual?


I built it myself, with "help" from 2 kids.

I hadn't built anything requiring a circular saw before, but fortunately I have a natural arrogance that lets me say: I'm smarter than the average carpenter, how hard can it be?

Anyway, there are tons of how-to books available, and it's not rocket science! I can't tell for sure who is serious and who isn't here, but for anyone thinking of building a small building: I've done it, it's not hard, and it's fun!

Just don't fall off the roof.

- Mike


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Thank you sorta for the name suggestions, weak tho they were. Maybe I should point out that the phrase _peak and pine _as used in Macbeth does not refer to mountains and trees. It's much darker because, hey, it's Macbeth. Pallor (as in peaked), longing (as in to pine), thus it fits me perfectly.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Yesterday was a very beautiful day in Maine, tho I had limited time to use it. Spent a couple hours fiddling with strings and stakes attempting to level and square what is to be the the frame of tiny house, a rectangle 16' by 12'. Pounded the perimeter of the floor frame together (doubled 2 by 10's) and propped it up (level finally) on blocks, logs and soup cans. I leave now to create a permanent block and stone post for the corners. Unlike Mike's, above, tiny house is only meant to touch the ground, via stones, at the four corners.


----------



## mjc (Nov 11, 2009)

Is the ground super-stable? If the ground under one corner heaves (frost, etc), your building will twist and tilt... There are enough crooked buildings at my grandparents farm to know that this isn't just a hypothetical issue, over time.

- Mike


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Peak and Pine said:


> Thank you sorta for the name suggestions, weak tho they were. Maybe I should point out that the phrase _peak and pine _as used in Macbeth does not refer to mountains and trees. It's much darker because, hey, it's Macbeth. Pallor (as in peaked), longing (as in to pine), thus it fits me perfectly.


"Pallor as in peaked and longing, as in pine"...there you have it, the perfect name for your little house; reflective of the phrase from your signature statement and characteristic of so many people's perspective on life---name your tiny house 'Faded Wishes!' :teacha:


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

mjc said:


> Is the ground super-stable? If the ground under one corner heaves (frost, etc), your building will twist and tilt... There are enough crooked buildings at my grandparents farm to know that this isn't just a hypothetical issue, over time.
> 
> - Mike


Noted. But, Mike, I think I would bore the other denizens silly if I go into too much detail about construction techniques, so I plan to skip most of that.

But I will tell you this. Tiny House will sit atop the ground supported only at the corners. When the frost comes and leaves, it may heave or sink Tiny House, but only at the corners. But if I were to support it mid-span and it heaves, Tiny House could theoretically break in two. Which would probably wake me up and I really hate it when a house breaks in two in the middle of the night. Thus my frame, as designed, will 'float", being seasonally jacked at the corners if necessary.

Thirty-seven years ago I built a 12' by 14' using this principle (which I made up, tho it may exist elsewhere). And I bought big jacks just in case. And I've only used them twice in those 37 years. And I live in Maine, about at the latitude you are. I am very impressed with the pictures you posted. When my $59 Sanyo arrives I will attempt to do similar.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

eagle2250 said:


> "Pallor as in peaked and longing, as in pine"...there you have it, the perfect name for your little house; reflective of the phrase from your signature statement and characteristic of so many people's perspective on life---name your tiny house 'Faded Wishes!' :teacha:


I had no idea my little thread would provide you with such continued amusement and I am much pleased with the effort you are putting into this. But no, I am not calling it Faded Wishes. However, when it breaks in two, as Mike above seems to think it might, I will reconsider. As I might the idea of digging a shallow pit underneath with a trap door giving access so when The Time comes I can chug whatever it was Göring took on his final day and slip silently away down under my Tiny House.


----------



## mjc (Nov 11, 2009)

Peak and Pine said:


> As I might the idea of digging a shallow pit underneath with a trap door giving access so when The Time comes I can chug whatever it was Göring took on his final day and slip silently away down under my Tiny House.


And we would raise a (non-toxic) glass to you, and say, "I wonder what he was wearing"...

- Mike


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

For a name, how about, "The House that Pee Pee built?"


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Peak and Pine said:


> .
> 
> O that you had. My situation was a little different. My mother was a tailor. She sewed my old blue jeans. My father was a gambling man. Down in New Orleans. This somewhat influences my desire to call the tiny house The Tiny House Of The Rising Sun.


If you name your house that, I'll come over to Maine and sing the song for you at your house warming party. (That song is one of my best lead vocals.)


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

While that offer pales compared to Elton John performing at Rush Limbaugh's recent wedding, I will take you up on it. But get a GPS, for no one comes _over _to Maine, they come _u_p to Maine, and they must do it through New Hampshire for not only is Maine the only one-syllable state, it's the only lower 48 bordered by just one other. And I don't know why, but I'm having the awfulest time picturing you blues-ing out on House Of The Rising Sun. I am, I am, I am. It's thundering here now and the tiny part of what's to be Tiny House is getting soaked, as was I before quiting for the day.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Peak and Pine said:


> I had no idea my little thread would provide you with such continued amusement and I am much pleased with the effort you are putting into this. But no, I am not calling it Faded Wishes. However, when it breaks in two, as Mike above seems to think it might, I will reconsider. As I might the idea of digging a shallow pit underneath with a trap door giving access so when The Time comes I can chug whatever it was Göring took on his final day and slip silently away down under my Tiny House.


Sir: You misunderstand my intent. I would more accurately characterize my reaction to this thread and to recent revelations as to your tailoring expertise as being favorably impressed, rather than amused. There seems so much more to you than I had originally assumed. I find myself increasingly convinced that I may owe you an apology for negatively over-generalizing some my reactions to a number of your earlier postings. For that I am sorry and I do respect the obvious creative abilities and a very thoughtful nature, reflected in these most recent undertakings! If I ever begin to lecture you on the adverse effects of smoking, you may be assured that, at that point, I truly consider you a friend. LOL, at this point I would characterize it as a grudging respect!


----------



## PatentLawyerNYC (Sep 21, 2007)

Peak and Pine said:


> While that offer pales compared to Elton John performing at Rush Limbaugh's recent wedding, I will take you up on it. But get a GPS, for no one comes _over _to Maine, they come _u_p to Maine, and they must do it through New Hampshire for not only is Maine the only one-syllable state, it's the only lower 48 bordered by just one other. And I don't know why, but I'm having the awfulest time picturing you blues-ing out on House Of The Rising Sun. I am, I am, I am. It's thundering here now and the tiny part of what's to be _*Tiny House*_ is getting soaked, as was I before quiting for the day.


It would seem as if you have already named your new abode. Hope you enjoy the experience of building it and the end product as well.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Thank you. No name yet. I capitalize it or leave out the article because it's a working title, only. But since you're here, a question I've always wanted to ask: can I patent myself?


----------



## deanayer (Mar 30, 2008)

I would have some skirting around the base to keep the airflow under it down and I would dig post holes below the maine frost-line, drop in sonotubes and fill them with cement and crown them with 4x4 post holders. That will take care of the heave issue.

call it "The slow cooker" in honor of your chili. I really like the tiny house concept, I think its a cool challenge and all space-wise. I would add a pair of 12x16 additions on either side however but just as walk-in closet space.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Hope the project goes well. Eventually I hope to take up the ever-manly task of building a house -- except, ironically, my girlfriend would probably know more about it than me!



eagle2250 said:


> Sir: You misunderstand my intent. I would more accurately characterize my reaction to this thread and to recent revelations as to your tailoring expertise as being favorably impressed, rather than amused. There seems so much more to you than I had originally assumed. I find myself increasingly convinced that I may owe you an apology for negatively over-generalizing some my reactions to a number of your earlier postings. For that I am sorry and I do respect the obvious creative abilities and a very thoughtful nature, reflected in these most recent undertakings! If I ever begin to lecture you on the adverse effects of smoking, you may be assured that, at that point, I truly consider you a friend. LOL, at this point I would characterize it as a grudging respect!


 Same here. The man must have a drink with me whenever he's back in Florida. Better yet, they'll be at my house -- I make a better martini than any place in Gainesville anyway.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Peak and Pine said:


> While that offer pales compared to Elton John performing at Rush Limbaugh's recent wedding, I will take you up on it. But get a GPS, for no one comes _over _to Maine, they come _u_p to Maine, and they must do it through New Hampshire for not only is Maine the only one-syllable state, it's the only lower 48 bordered by just one other. And I don't know why, but I'm having the awfulest time picturing you blues-ing out on House Of The Rising Sun. I am, I am, I am. It's thundering here now and the tiny part of what's to be Tiny House is getting soaked, as was I before quiting for the day.


I promise, that's one of my best. (Eagle and Andy have actually heard me before if you want verification.)

If you want it sung, (and have gas money for the trip to Maine) it will be sung at your housewarming.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Indeed, I and at least a portion of my family have had the opportunity to enjoy a sampling of brother forsbergacct2k's musical repertoire. Offering a remarkably broad range of musical styles he is quite good and gives his listeners a very entertaining show! I most highly recommend him for the Tiny House Dedication gig. :thumbs-up:


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I just thought this morning, that once, while I was in Las Vegas, I actually did that song at a karaoke place while in suit and tie. They were quite surprised I chose that song (I looked more like an accountant than a singer), but there were a lot of full-time pros at that session, so I had to choose one of my best songs. FWIW, the song went well.

I had just gotten done with a job interview a short time before we went to do the karaoke.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

You may be confusing my desire to build a tiny house with my complete lack of a desire to hold tiny American Idol auditions. But your enthusiasm for the housewarming gig is heartwarming. The audience would be small, a cat, a wolverine, me and a blow-up of all the friends who have passed me by. But I become melancholy. And I have many nails to pound before day's end. Which is going to be difficult since I'm typing this on a laptop in New Hampshire. And what's with Cuff Daddy and that preposition thing?


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Audition??? For a housewarming gig???

If I must. (Oh ye of little faith!)

Perhaps you could hire someone to pound mails in Maine while you post from New Hampshire. I wish I knew about this. I'll be on vacation next week and your Tiny House could provide some much needed physical exercise. (If asked politely, I can avoid singing and humming while pounding nails if necessary.)


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

Pentheos said:


> For a name, how about, "The House that Pee Pee built?"


+1.

Peak, your Tiny house name is now going to be called, " The House of pee pee".


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Yikes.

Although, I suppose Dr. House fans worldwide are happy that it's not the "Pee Pee of House."

Peak, you should probably decide on a name to prevent further speculation by Degenerate Interchange posters!!!


----------



## Quay (Mar 29, 2008)

Have you been reading Thoreau and if so, is there a pond near this tiny house? :smile:


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

If it's in Maine, the Atlantic can't be far away. Does that count?


----------



## JJR512 (May 18, 2010)

12 x 16, hmm? Good job on choosing multiples of 4. That will maximize usage of construction materials, with less waste leftover.

As for the name, I'd like to propose: "JJR512 Hasn't Been Here (Yet)".


----------



## Quay (Mar 29, 2008)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> If it's in Maine, the Atlantic can't be far away. Does that count?


Well, those annoyingly provincial English insist on calling the Atlantic ocean "the pond" so i guess it's ok. :wink2:


----------



## mayer (Sep 25, 2010)

wow,great,you use lumber to build your house.I think it is good memory,fighting


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Why yes, yes it is, a very good memory, fighting and lumber and stuff and while I can't quite latch on to what you just said, being that my Latvian is a little rusty, I think you may have provided about a pint of oil for the snark lamp over at FNB.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Quay said:


> Have you been reading Thoreau and if so, is there a pond near this tiny house? :smile:


Have never read the more famous one to which you refer, but wouldn't be without this one...


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> If it's in Maine, the Atlantic can't be far away. Does that count?


The town in which I live actually_ is _on the Atlantic, but my place is not. It is a town full of lobstermen, teenage goths and gothettes and pissy, richy retirees from Massachusetts. They need a Tiny House here, damn it, and I'm the one who's going to build it.


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

Here's another suggestion: " Zach is awesome!! House"


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Zach, this thread was never intended to be a Name The Tiny House contest. Were it though, that crap you keep peddling would be instantly disqualified. But since some here seem to like the concept of a contest, how about coming up with a really, really nice way to tell Forsberg how much I really, really don't want him to sing the Animals Greatest Hits at the reveal of Tiny House. When Ty Pennington yells Move...That...Bus, I don't want to find Forsberg behind it with a zither and a Mister Mike.


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

Peak and Pine said:


> Zach, this thread was never intended to be a Name The Tiny House contest. Were it though, that crap you keep peddling would be instantly disqualified.


What!?!? You don't like my name ideas? ( I thought you would at least appreciate "The House of Pee Pee")



> But since some here seem to like the concept of a contest, how about coming up with a really, really nice way to tell Forsberg how much I really, really don't want him to sing the Animals Greatest Hits at the reveal of Tiny House. When Ty Pennington yells Move...That...Bus, I don't want to find Forsberg behind it with a zither and a Mister Mike.


Forsberg: It's not you, it's him. (He can't appreciate your kick-a** music)


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Would miming or rapping the hits be more acceptable?

I apologize for occasionally having fun with this. I love your idea and hope you build something that you will enjoy having.

Good luck with the project!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
LOL. Now hold on there...don't apologize for offering a musical commemoration of the dedication of Peak and Pine's Tiny House...that was a very nice thing to do! Here, we are in the process of freshening up my "man cave"; some captured weapons are being shadow boxed and will be hung along with memorabilia already on the walls, a few new furniture items are on order, paint has been purchased, wall paper patterns are being researched, etc. Once it all comes together, a man's man cave should be properly dedicated. Considering the two, cluttered 'I love me' walls incorporated in the design, perhaps a rendition of the theme song from that old tear jerker movie, Love Story, would be appropriate. Perhaps a man cave re-do thread is in order? 

PS: Do you think I could sneak a flat screen TV by my wife, for hanging over the fireplace? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

POINT OF ORDER - Terminology: 

Unless you're going to live in it, it isn't a house. It is simply a structure or building.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Eagle, let me know, and there will be musical entertainment for the Man-Cave Dedication.

But would the theme of "Love Story" really be what you want for the dedication of a Man-Cave????

P.S. the flat screen will probably get by her if you allow University of Michigan Football and the occasional Lifetime Drama to be aired on it.


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> POINT OF ORDER - Terminology:
> 
> Unless you're going to live in it, it isn't a house. It is simply a structure or building.


Have to enter the fray on that one. A structure or building is always correct for any sided and roofed construction, but the intent, and to some extent the styling, makes a house, or a shed or a store. Many a house has been built but not occupied as such, no doubt ("yep, ol' Fud built him a right nice house, then the went to knit and the hogs ate him. Curin' tobaccer in it now"), and there are those houses (e.g., guest houses) that are only occupied, not "lived in". I believe, Me Lud, that you to refer to a "home". OTOH, having followed P&P's postings for some time, perhaps "hideout" or "lair" may be more appropriate:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Maybe I misunderstood his intent but, "It will be big enough to hold me, my ego, my memories and a lotta stuff to make chili. It will be a joyous place." That sounds a lot like a place to live in.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

The cops returned the computer so I'm able able to log on and read recent posts, but jeez Louise, too much merriment and mayhem upon which to comment individually, tho I'm glad to see that Eagle and Forsberg have found a place to frolic and that Phyr and Jovan have explained to the Earl the true intent of Tiny House.

Tomorrow night marks a week since I brought this up.

That was the night I couldn't find my meds. But it's been a good week. Cement pads, three, to hold the corner blocks poured. Blocks mortared and set, 'cept one. The frame upon which all else will rest is up. Level and square, sorta. Six of eleven joists in, three of six plywood flooring sheets nailed to them. Think I can finish the final corner and complete the platform tomorrow maybe. There have been hitches tho, and 911 was slow to respond.

All in all, it's going petty well, but there are obstacles. Three in particular (besides me being 65). One is that I actually work at an actual job for an actual 40 hours a week with a 22-mile round-trip daily commute. Thus Tiny Hose time is limited. And I won't pound nails and saw stuff on Sunday because even here there are neighbors within earshot. As well as rifle shot, as I found out earlier and did I mention 911 is slow to respond. Another drawback is that every stitch of Tiny House must be done completely single handed by me, a stupid vow I made and did I mention I'm 65. Third is the weather; this is a stupid time of year to build a tiny house. So put it all together, stupid time of year, 65, lousy weather, little time to devote, 911, all alone, rifle shots, no rum and whaddaya got? Why you've got Tiny House, that's what.


----------



## JJR512 (May 18, 2010)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> POINT OF ORDER - Terminology:
> 
> Unless you're going to live in it, it isn't a house. It is simply a structure or building.





phyrpowr said:


> Have to enter the fray on that one. A structure or building is always correct for any sided and roofed construction, but the intent, and to some extent the styling, makes a house, or a shed or a store. Many a house has been built but not occupied as such, no doubt ("yep, ol' Fud built him a right nice house, then the went to knit and the hogs ate him. Curin' tobaccer in it now"), and there are those houses (e.g., guest houses) that are only occupied, not "lived in". I believe, Me Lud, that you to refer to a "home". OTOH, having followed P&P's postings for some time, perhaps "hideout" or "lair" may be more appropriate:icon_smile_big:


Well let's see what the Oxford English Dictionary has to say about what the word "house" means, shall we? (For the sake of simplicity, I have omitted the reference quotations, as well as definitions of phrases, attributive uses, and combinations.)



> house, n.1
> 
> (haʊs)
> 
> ...


In my opinion, since I do not recall P&P stating that he intended to make his Tiny House his primary place of abode, the first sense of the word, especially the "esp." part, fails to apply. However, the second sense of the word _does_ seem to apply, since he will occupy the building and use it for some purpose other than that of ordinary dwelling. Therefore, it seems acceptable that the structure can be labelled a "house".


----------



## Kurt N (Feb 11, 2009)

Peak and Pine said:


> ...besides me being 65...


65!! From your crusty, world-weary Methuselah act I thought you were, like, 80.

Which is not to say that I haven't come to find the ancient crankster persona entertaining. Do keep it coming.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Kurt N said:


> From your crusty, world-weary Methuselah act...


Act? Me?

Nay, not here. However, there is a site with teenage girls, but as mentioned, the computer's back so let's skip over that.

Justin, er, thanks for the dictionary thing. You and I will meet some day and when we do I will speak very fast and give the rest of the time to you.

7:21 Maine Time. I leave now for (what may become) Tiny House.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Go Peak!! Best of luck, but be careful not to put yourself in the hospital between working and trying to finish the house! I did not realize you worked full time too until now.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

8:23 a.m. Maine time

Just received this....

The following items from your Site to Store® order have arrived and are ready for pickup. You must claim your items by the date listed below or they will be sent back to the distributor and we will issue you a refund.

Store address:	Walmart #1797, 265 Camden St, Rockland, ME 04841, (207) 596-0885
Site to Store pickup hours: 8 a.m. - 10 p.m.,
Sunday hours may vary.
Items Ready for Pickup:
Items	Size (each)	Weight (each)	Qty Order Status

*Sanyo VPC-S120 Dark Blue 12MP Digital Camera w/ 3x Optical Zoom, 2.7" LCD display
1.8" x 5.1" x 5.9"
.*7
1
Available for pickup until October 19, 2010


My first camera, sitting just 30 miles away, whispering my name. May not be able to drive there until tomorrow. With the help of someone, Jovan or Justin probably, maybe I can up load a pic of Tiny House. Little to see tho, yet. Drizzled mostly for the past two days. However, have finished the foundation frame (13 2x10x12s going north to south and 2 4x10x16s going east to west and covered with 6 sheets of plywood and a 2x4 sill running the perimeter). Should that be all that gets done this season I wouldn't be displeased, or rather maybe I would, so I'm going further.


----------



## MichaelS (Nov 14, 2005)

*Sonotubes*



deanayer said:


> I would have some skirting around the base to keep the airflow under it down and I would dig post holes below the maine frost-line, drop in sonotubes and fill them with cement and crown them with 4x4 post holders. That will take care of the heave issue.
> 
> call it "The slow cooker" in honor of your chili. I really like the tiny house concept, I think its a cool challenge and all space-wise. I would add a pair of 12x16 additions on either side however but just as walk-in closet space.


I didn't see this thread until today so this is probably too late but I agree with the sonotubes. They should be about 4-5 feet deep and have at least somewhat of a footer at the bottom or the house will start to twist and tilt next spring.

That said, it's a great idea.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

MichaelS said:


> I didn't see this thread until today so this is probably too late but I agree with the sonotubes. They should be about 4-5 feet deep and have at least somewhat of a footer at the bottom or the house will start to twist and tilt next spring.
> 
> That said, it's a great idea.


Thank you, Mike. Because I think a blow-by-blow of the construction techniques chosen for Tiny House would have those who visit here gasping for air; I'm on purpose glossing over those. Much as I do about why I wear bow ties, but not on my neck.

But since this foundation thing has been brought up by three different posters, let me address it. With apologies to those who tune in here just to catch the moment when I fall and break my neck. A sonotube (Mike, you already know this) is a 12" diameter tube made of very thick paper board. It is inserted into a dug hole and filed with molten concrete. It forms one of the posts upon which a wooden frame will sit. Multiples are needed.

Except at Tiny House, where nothing resembling that was ever intended. In order to hand-dig a single 4-5' hole 12" in diameter, you have to start by digging a conical hole almost 4 feet in diameter at the start. This is done so the digger can actually get in the hole as he's digging, and to prevent cave-in. Most Maine soil is hard pan after 6 inches down, which is untouched clay kilned into a rock-hard mass through the eons. It can require pick axing to remove. Maine soil is also very rocky. Often the rocks extend far into the earth laterally and other holes are required to get them out. When you dig a hole like this a tremendous amount of unusable clay comes out and it cannot be used as back-fill because of its instability. You have to bring in a gravel mixture. Once you insert the paper tube you have to fill it with concrete. It takes eight or more 40lb bags of premix per post.

Tiny House is designed to sit atop the earth, supported only at the four corners. Because of land slope each corner is a different distance from the ground. A small leveling cement pad was poured for each corner. A single column of solid concrete blocks was mortared atop these. When the frost comes, heaving in the winter, sinking in the spring, it will move Tiny house _only at the corners_, if it does at all. It should not twist nor break up. (Although I may.) But it may need seasonal leveling. Jacks are on hand for that.


----------



## mjc (Nov 11, 2009)

Oh my! It is a Baba Yaga house! You need four chicken legs.

- Mike


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

I like it. Like the name too. Thanks for the link. I will not soon forget that.


----------



## Padme (Aug 18, 2009)

I think there is a movie called Mr. Blandings builds his dream house. Maybe on some cold rainy day you could watch it. I think you are going to need a bathroom in your little house, and a place to wash up. A fridge for at least milk and eggs, and a plug for a coffee maker, and a stove to cook your eggs. If you have a Mrs., she will need a nice comfortable bed and a fireplace. Then you will have the perfect little house. Maybe you can add on later, or go up.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Peak, how are you coming on the house???

I'm thinking that if you can post when you will be pounding your last nails, I could play the theme from "Chariots of Fire" simultaneously! (Since the "House of the Rising Sun" has been apparently shut down.)

I actually admire that someone with your skill with the language has these construction skills, too. (If someone wanted to see something really inane, all they have to do is watch me attempt anything remotely mechanical.)

Alas, I will be on vacation for a couple weeks where there is no computer available, so I don't think we can arrange to properly serenade the completion of your project.

I really admire what you are doing and thank you for sharing the process with us. This has been fun!

Go, Peak!!!!

TIE - NEE HOUSE!!! TIE - NEE HOUSE!!! TIE - NEE HOUSE!!!!


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

You are too kind. And here you had me thinking your whole life was a vacation. Bon voyage, if it's a water thing. Post cards. Put them in a bottle and float them this way. Pour out the vodka first. 

Am sitting inside for now while the rain drenches what little so far is Tiny House. Got my $59 Sanyo camera from WalMart yesterday and have been fiddling with it because it's set up differently than the Brownie my mom used to use, tho not to take pictures; something handy to hurl at the kids, going off in mid-air capturing cowering poses forever on Kodachrome. A cherished childhood memory. I bought the Sanyo to document progress on Tiny House. I took two snaps yesterday and they look awful; like six sheets of plywood lying on the ground, whereas there is an over-built super structure of joists and sill beams beneath holding them tight, level and true and weighing altogether probably 1,000 lbs. I will post something when side studs go up so you can at least tell something of the proportions. Leaves are falling madly up here and the landscape looks wild and uninviting. My cup o'tea.


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

What is Ralph Lauren doing in the Tiny House?:icon_scratch:


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

Wait.....Who's the old Dude? Just kidding! Nice to finally see a pic of you, Peak. Also, great job on the Tiny House.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

I am beyond impressed with your construction and your choice of art work to decorate the tine house is intriguing, as well! As to the self portrait, you look as I have always imagined Thoreau should have looked as he undertook life at Walden's Pond. Looking forward to your future progress reports. Well done, sir!


----------



## Padme (Aug 18, 2009)

I really like it. I love the woods around it.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Looking good there PP. A man at peace with himself and the world. I get the same serenity from my little corner of rural Sweden.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

I am beside myself.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

So we finally see the man behind the witty internet comments.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Peak, thanks for the picture of the Tiny House!!

I'm glad to see it's coming along.

Maybe I should learn "Our House" by Crosby, Stills and Nash. It looks like there will be a couple weeks before I'll need to sign it!!


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Peak, how have things ended up? Have you finished your house yet?


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

Any updates?


----------



## 1WB (Sep 25, 2008)

*Resurrected*

Thank you for bringing this back up, ZG.

This seems like a good opportunity to say (with all due respect to my fellow AAAC forumites): on some days, Peak & Pine, you are the only reason I check in here.


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

1WB said:


> Thank you for bringing this back up, ZG.
> 
> This seems like a good opportunity to say (with all due respect to my fellow AAAC forumites): on some days, Peak & Pine, you are the only reason I check in here.


This makes me think that an appreciation thread is due for our dear old friend, peak.:idea:


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Anything even resembling an appreciation thread would only make sense after Cruiser and I rev up that celestial Mustang for the long awaited road trip in the sky and don't hold your breath because that ain't happening until at least after Obama's second term.

Now, Granstrom my dear internet friend, you have forced my hand and you will rue this day. Let it be known that it was not I that rekindled this thread. I am thankful for nothing concerning its reappearance except that now the pictures seem not to work.

Briefly, work ceased on Tiny House January 7th, the day the last roof shingle went on. Had worked for a month in knee deep snow, chiseling the ice off the past day's course before I could add another. I stopped then, went inside the real house like a bear and spent the winter. Come the thaw, which is May here, the carnage of the winter had to be cleared away and that takes weeks of three-hour mornings with ax, hoe, rake and a hauling tarp. Pleasant work tho, except when it rains which it does a lot. I have an actual away-from-home job that sprawls through 48 hours of my week and I'm also 60-freakin'-Six. All of which is to say I cannot begin work again on Tiny House until after the 4th of July. Cannot wait tho. And can't post here again until after that date.


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

Peak and Pine said:


> Briefly, work ceased on Tiny House January 7th, the day the last roof shingle went on. Had worked for a month in knee deep snow, chiseling the ice off the past day's course before I could add another. I stopped then, went inside the real house like a bear and spent the winter. Come the thaw, which is May here, the carnage of the winter had to be cleared away and that takes weeks of three-hour mornings with ax, hoe, rake and a hauling tarp. Pleasant work tho, except when it rains which it does a lot. I have an actual away-from-home job that sprawls through 48 hours of my week and I'm also 60-freakin'-Six. All of which is to say I cannot begin work again on Tiny House until after the 4th of July. Cannot wait tho. And can't post here again until after that date.


You definitely sound like a guy who needs an appreciation thread. (Just kidding, or am I?)

Also, Thanks for the update!


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

TI-NEE HOUSE!!!

Go Peak!! I don't know if I'll ever get to see the house, but I love it anyway! 

I still think "The House of the Rising Sun" would be an excellent housewarming song.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

1WB said:


> Thank you for bringing this back up, ZG.
> 
> This seems like a good opportunity to say (with all due respect to my fellow AAAC forumites): on some days, Peak & Pine, you are the only reason I check in here.


It sounds like the rest of us need to pick up our games!!!


----------

